# Last Supper Wood Burning Framed



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Did this for my Cousin recently . Thanks for looking .


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Fantastic.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 wow


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

When I burn wood it looks like ashes. Great job your cousin will love it.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't know it was possible to do something like this with wood burning. Beautiful!


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Richard, what a great piece. I like that the frame doesn't add to or take away from the beautiful burning done within. Congratulations on a great accomplishment. How much time did it take you to complete this burning? You must have a lot of patience and time to burn (sorry, I couldn't resist and it is said in admiration of your talent).


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

More WOW


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone , I think I have 30-35 hours in it . She Loved it , very glad of that.


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

Brilliant Richard! That's some piece of work, well done.


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks very much


----------

